# Помогите определить что за аккордеон



## kushner (21 Окт 2014)

Помогите определить что за аккорден,не могу определить производителя. Внизу написано MADE IN ITALY 4424? А на шильде сверху RADVANYI ZONGORA PIANINO HARMONIKA RADIO SZAKUZLET BUDAPEST VIII RAKOCZI -UT 55 вроде бы адрес магазина в Будапеште.Состояние удовлетворительное требует реставрации.Хочу продать, а что это такое и сколько может стоить не знаю.
Спасибо.


----------



## vev (21 Окт 2014)

kushner (21.10.2014, 23:26) писал:


> Помогите определить что за аккорден,не могу определить производителя. Внизу написано MADE IN ITALY 4424? А на шильде сверху RADVANYI ZONGORA PIANINO HARMONIKA RADIO SZAKUZLET BUDAPEST VIII RAKOCZI -UT 55 вроде бы адрес магазина в Будапеште.Состояние удовлетворительное требует реставрации.Хочу продать, а что это такое и сколько может стоить не знаю.
> Спасибо.
> Хочу Вас расстроить: как бы ЭТО не называлось, но никакой ценности оно не представляет. Реставрировать стоит только что-то очень ценное, а данный итальянский ширпотреб в эту категорию не попадает. При большущей удаче продать можно рублей за 500.
> 
> ...


----------



## nidogopp43 (22 Окт 2014)

kushner (21.10.2014, 23:26) писал:


> Помогите определить что за аккорден,не могу определить производителя. Внизу написано MADE IN ITALY 4424? А на шильде сверху RADVANYI ZONGORA PIANINO HARMONIKA RADIO SZAKUZLET BUDAPEST VIII RAKOCZI -UT 55 вроде бы адрес магазина в Будапеште.Состояние удовлетворительное требует реставрации.Хочу продать, а что это такое и сколько может стоить не знаю.
> Спасибо.
> 
> 
> Здравствуйте! Если говорить о марке аккордеона, о его названии, то это легендарная фирма "Settimio Soprani". Это к сожалению все, что его объединяет с легендой.))


----------



## kushner (22 Окт 2014)

nidogopp43 (22.10.2014, 08:40) писал:


> kushner (21.10.2014, 23:26) писал:
> 
> 
> > Помогите определить что за аккорден,не могу определить производителя. Внизу написано MADE IN ITALY 4424? А на шильде сверху RADVANYI ZONGORA PIANINO HARMONIKA RADIO SZAKUZLET BUDAPEST VIII RAKOCZI -UT 55 вроде бы адрес магазина в Будапеште.Состояние удовлетворительное требует реставрации.Хочу продать, а что это такое и сколько может стоить не знаю.
> ...


----------



## nidogopp43 (22 Окт 2014)

kushner (22.10.2014, 11:42) писал:


> nidogopp43 (22.10.2014, 08:40) писал:
> 
> 
> > kushner (21.10.2014, 23:26) писал:
> ...


----------

